# Quick help needed - Outlook.pst in VISTA



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, just need a quick hand.  I am on phone with my sister and she has vista home premium.  She had an office 07 trial on her pc and it expired and now she cannot access any of her emails..

I don't have vista and can't seem to talk her thru finding it, tried search and what not but no go.  Can someone let me know the default directory for the outlook.pst file.

Cheers  

Love you long time


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 1, 2008)

C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 1, 2008)

To easy, cheers bro...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 2, 2008)

DrunkenMafia said:


> To easy, cheers bro...



No problem.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 29, 2009)

lol do you know how old this thread is?


----------

